# Doordash Customer Cancelled Order



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

We don't get any pay for wasting out time going to the restaurant? I wasted 10 minutes going to the restaurant and when I get inside I got a text saying the order was cancelled. I guess Doordash could care less if we waste our time.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

If you contact support they pay half the delivery fee which is $2.50 for my area. Not much but better than nothing. Make sure that support cancels the order on their end so that it does not count against you.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

I didn't cancel the order on my end. I got a text when I got to the restaurant saying the order has been cancelled and the order disappeared off the app. I am going to try and send support a email and see about getting a cancellation fee. I had a customer yesterday text me when i got to Wendy's saying they didn't want the order anymore. The chat support was over 40 people long so I couldn't talk with support. I hit the restaurant is closed button and got $2.50. I sure as hell wssnt going to unassigne the delivery on my end.


----------



## TiaraD (Jan 27, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> If you contact support they pay half the delivery fee which is $2.50 for my area. Not much but better than nothing. Make sure that support cancels the order on their end so that it does not count against you.


Same in my area.


----------

